# Scottish slimmers



## lanzlady (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi does anyone follow the Scottish slimmers plan if so how does it fit in with your D ?



Thanks,
Lanz

maybe this should be in the food section


----------



## Northerner (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi Lanz, I moved this to the Weight Loss Group as it seems more appropriate there - hopefully one of our Scottish slimmers will be able to help!


----------



## lanzlady (Mar 7, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Hi Lanz, I moved this to the Weight Loss Group as it seems more appropriate there - hopefully one of our Scottish slimmers will be able to help!



Thankyou do you know I knew there was another home for it and I could not
think




Lanz


----------

